# Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja



## juster (16 Abr 2022)

* Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
*El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español. 

Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas. 

Todo está preparado para que otro le sustituya y lo único que queda por dilucidar es quien será el elegido, cuando será el relevo y que partidos deben coaligarse para gobernar. Lo más probable es que los poderosos impongan una alianza de "salvación nacional" entre el PP y el PSOE, con el PNV preparado para reforzar esa unión. 

Después del maldito sanchismo, ha llegado la hora de las recetas fuertes y las curas de caballo para la pobre España. El futuro que nos ha tejido el peor presidente de nuestra historia moderna es aterrador. 
--- 
*












Hasta hace pocas semanas, Sánchez todavía confiaba en ser el elegido para seguir gobernando España, pero la huelga de transportes y la torpeza demostrada en su viraje sobre el Sahara le han dado la puntilla. Sus destrozos han llegado demasiado lejos y el odio que ha despertado en la ciudadanía española es tan grande que hasta el poder en las sombras se siente inquieto. Sánchez ya está muerto y él lo sabe. Por eso ya ni siquiera hace demagogia, ni lucha por su puesto, ni explica sus medidas, ni comparece ante el Congreso. Sabe que ha perdido y se comporta como lo que es: un muerto viviente que busca un hueco para retirarse cargado de fracaso. 

Los poderosos confiaban en que su habilidad para fascinar, mentir y engañar le salvara y le mantuviera siendo un político útil, pero al final les ha fallado porque Sánchez se ha convertido en un enemigo de casi todo el mundo, en un tipo antipático y maldito para su pueblo, que ha sembrado el país de víctimas y resentidos dispuestos a lapidarlo en cualquier esquina.

Ha dejado al partido socialista destrozado y a España hecha añicos. Ha logrado, por méritos propios, el rechazo y el odio de los agricultores, los ganaderos, los pescadores, los transportistas, los autónomos, los pequeños empresarios, los profesionales, los demócratas y la gente decente en general. Los únicos que le apoyan son algunos grandes empresarios beneficiados por el caos, los corruptos, los éticamente podridos, los adictos a ordeñar el Estado y no pocos delincuentes.

Ha cabreado a miles de socialistas y logrado enfurecer a sus propios socios de gobierno, algunos de los cuales, aquellos que tienen la destrucción de España como meta, le siguen apoyando sólo porque Sánchez les está haciendo el trabajo sucio de demoler España. Ha hecho del socialismo español y de la izquierda en general una opción maldita que, si no cambia de manera drástica, estará fuera del poder durante muchos años. Ha dado alas a VOX, partido al que está catapultando y acercándolo a las grandes mayorías. Ha hecho de España una nación sombría, cuando era la más alegre de Europa. Ha teñido de negro el futuro de los españoles y ha convertido la democracia española en un caldo putrefacto que apesta a distancia, sin limpieza, ni honor, ni decencia, ni esperanza.

Pedro Sánchez se ha pasado en su misión de deteriorar España. Le había elegido para que la pusiera de rodillas, pero él le estaba cavando una tumba y no es eso lo que quieren sus patronos de las sombras.

Pedro Sánchez ya es un cadáver, pero, para vergüenza de los españoles, no hemos sido nosotros los que lo hemos tumbado, sino los mismos poderos oscuros que lo pusieron en la Moncloa, a pesar de que sabían que era un truhan desalmado.

Adiós, Pedro porque a partir de ahora sólo serás agonía. Ojalá te vaya en el resto de tu vida como mereces. Sólo como mereces. Con eso es suficiente. 








Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja


El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien...




www.votoenblanco.com


----------



## Madafaca (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Síntesis (16 Abr 2022)

La pagueta es lo emportante amego, un segarro amego?


----------



## belenus (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Flamenquinde21 (16 Abr 2022)

Abascal.
Seguro que es Abascal el que lo sustituye.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## unaburbu (16 Abr 2022)

Los globalistas eligieron a Tucán, pero la eliminación de Casado indica que han girado hacia el narco gallego. Posiblemente sea una coalición de ambos.


----------



## Vulcan86 (16 Abr 2022)

Ya quisiera yo una mortaja así para mi


----------



## Vibrador letal (16 Abr 2022)

Le han preguntado a alguno de los 20 millones de garrapatas del estado?ya veremos


----------



## olympus1 (16 Abr 2022)

juster dijo:


> * Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
> *El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas.
> ...



La marioneta no cuenta. Hay que saber quien la ha movido.


----------



## Luftwuaje (16 Abr 2022)

Hijo de puta psicópata.


----------



## Shy (16 Abr 2022)

Le sustituirá Feijoo pero eso da igual, seguirá mandando Zapatero, que es quien realmente mueve los hilos del R11M desde 2004.


----------



## petro6 (16 Abr 2022)

Narcojoo es el nuevo elegido, no hace falta estudiar un máster para verlo.


----------



## keadlash (16 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que la gente ha votado. 

En España todo son Charos, funcivagos y viejales pensionistas. 

La mayoría de votos de la PSOE vienen de la puta basura de la izmierda analfabeta, osea ser de las viejas gordas cachondas. Y ellos votan esto, por ello hay que huir en cuanto se pueda del país.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


>



Cuando dice esto, lo dice en el sentido masonico del termino.

Mientras vosotros os reís "jijiji que tonto que es Pedro Sanchez", ellos van a la suya


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (16 Abr 2022)

No sabéis lo que decís. Pedro sánchez es el individuo que mejor ha comprendido a los rojos, los representa a la perfección y sabe que darles en cada momento. Cuando lleguen las elecciones tirará la cruz del valle de los caídos y los rojos acudirán a votarle en masa.


----------



## aventurero artritico (16 Abr 2022)

lo que está claro es que quiere forrarse, y el sueldo de presi es básicamente la propina.


----------



## Tae-suk (16 Abr 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Esto es lo que la gente ha votado.
> 
> En España todo son Charos, funcivagos y viejales pensionistas.
> 
> La mayoría de votos de la PSOE vienen de la puta basura de la izmierda analfabeta, osea ser de las viejas gordas cachondas. Y ellos votan esto, por ello hay que huir en cuanto se pueda del país.



Yo sólo me alegro por los agricultores, ganaderos, transportistas, empresarios, autónomos, o simplemente hombres divorciados que votaron a ese trilero psicópata y que han visto cómo les ha arruinado la vida. Ninguna pena: votaron socialfeminazismo, tienen socialfeminazismo. Que les aproveche y que lo disfruten hasta reventar.


----------



## fredesvindo (16 Abr 2022)

juster dijo:


> * Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
> *El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas.
> ...




Y lo malo es que sale arruinando el pais y un salario vitalicio, chofer, secretaria y coche.

Asi es y lo que se ha llevado a escondidas el y sus socios.


----------



## Sievert (16 Abr 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Yo sólo me alegro por los agricultores, ganaderos, transportistas, empresarios, autónomos, o simplemente hombres divorciados que votaron a ese trilero psicópata y que han visto cómo les ha arruinado la vida. Ninguna pena: votaron socialfeminazismo, tienen socialfeminazismo. Que les aproveche y que lo disfruten hasta reventar.



Estaría de acuerdo contigo si no fuera porque no sabemos qué autónomo o qué divorciado ha votado al psicópata narcisista, esa es la lástima, aunque yo tengo un familiar, arquitecto, con tres pisos alquilados, que está muy cabreado, y encima les votó, JA JA JA JA.


----------



## Visilleras (16 Abr 2022)

Detrás de este vendrá Frijolito para que suceda lo mismo: Arreglar España desde el bar entre risas y aspavientos

Venga, a aplaudir más fuerte, joder...


----------



## Flures911 (16 Abr 2022)

Que acabe ya está puta pesadilla! Hasta cuándo nos tenemos que comer a este hdlgp ?


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Abr 2022)

juster dijo:


> * Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
> *El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas.
> ...



Amén


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Abr 2022)

Sievert dijo:


> Estaría de acuerdo contigo si no fuera porque no sabemos qué autónomo o qué divorciado ha votado al psicópata narcisista, esa es la lástima, aunque yo tengo un familiar, arquitecto, con tres pisos alquilados, que está muy cabreado, y encima les votó, JA JA JA JA.



De mi parte puedes decirle a tu familiar que es GILIPOLLAS, así, en mayúsculas.


----------



## frangelico (16 Abr 2022)

Se decía que Sanchinflas aspira a ser secretario general de la OTAN


----------



## Satori (16 Abr 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Y lo malo es que sale arruinando el pais y un salario vitalicio, chofer, secretaria y coche.
> 
> Asi es y lo que se ha llevado a escondidas el y sus socios.



Y posiblemente un palacete en Marruecos y mucho dinero negro en Suiza, las Caimán o algún sitio de esos, a cargo de Priscila y la CIA por los servicios prestados al regalarles el Sahara.


----------



## Despotricador (16 Abr 2022)

Gracias Mariano. Todo ha sido mérito tuyo.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (16 Abr 2022)

" Pedro Sánchez ya es un cadáver, pero, para vergüenza de los españoles, no hemos sido nosotros los que lo hemos tumbado, sino los mismos poderos oscuros que lo pusieron en la Moncloa, a pesar de que sabían que era un truhan desalmado."

Esa es la frase más importante del artículo, y el motivo por el cuál es intrascendente que lo echen. Seguirán los mismos manejando los hilos porque este país ha demostrado ser lo más borrego de Europa, y eso no ha cambiado.

La realidad es la que es, podría seguir siendo la fuerza más votada o casi.


----------



## brickworld (16 Abr 2022)

La mortaja que se ha preparado en la felación que le ha hecho al rey moro ES 100% SEGURO QUE EL TRAIDOR HIJODEMILPUTAS NOS HA VENDIDO POR UN PUESTO EN LA OTAN


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 Abr 2022)

juster dijo:


> * Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
> *El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas.
> ...



No se fue cuando lo echaron, no se va a ir cuando sabe que es imposible que pueda vivir mejor.


----------



## brickworld (16 Abr 2022)

Os jodera pero perro Sánchez es el ejemplo perfecto de cainita español se la suda la izmierda o la derecha, el progrerio o la fachez, si la PSOE hubiese sido la PP este perro estaría vendiendo a su puta madre y a la begoño al mejor liberalismo estilo Maricron, este CABRON solo quiere su paguita y su poltrona que será en la OTAN porque en Europa ya han visto que es un imbécil redomado y no le regalaran un puesto tipo bórrell

Así que por eso se ha vendido al pedobiden y hará lo que pueda para no convertirse en fracasado...


----------



## larios357 (16 Abr 2022)

olympus1 dijo:


> La marioneta no cuenta. Hay que saber quien la ha movido.



Pues te puedes imaginar, pero esta claro que está basura no dirige nada, la UE es mafia, otan, ongs, gobiernos vendidos.. y demás mierda.

Pues si hay la llamada élite son gente que se sienta a ver como arde todo, o eso solo, o que también esto es una cárcel, somos un experimento, y nos reinician cada dos por tres.


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Abr 2022)

juster dijo:


> * Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
> *El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas.
> ...



Pues me gustaria poner el último clavo en su ataud.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Abr 2022)

España no tiene remedio por las buenas. El único remedio es por las malas: solamente se recortarán gastos y funcionarios en el umbral de la suspensión de pagos.


----------



## MITIO (16 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se decía que Sanchinflas aspira a ser secretario general de la OTAN


----------



## machote hispano (16 Abr 2022)

Para mortaja la que el cum fraude pone a España, los españoles, las libertades, la economía, la propiedad privada, etc. 

Si después de ZoPenco volvieron a votar a pesoETA se merecen lo peor, que vuelva a salir Antonio y acaben todos los funcivago y langostas esperando fuera del banco para descubrir que no hay dinero, que tendrán que rebuscar en la basura y dormir bajo un puente, a donde mandaron a muchos con su voto.

Nadie se queda atrás porque Ya No Queda Nadie Peor Que Nosotros. En occidente, al menos. 

Hay que curar a España de esa infección que es el sucialismo. Pero con una buena sangría, para que todos estos descerebrados disfruten lo votado, y vean a qué han condenado a sus descendientes, hijas, nietas, bisnietas, a menear el culito en las rotondas:




machote hispano dijo:


> PSOE - Voy a votar al PZOE (Edición Madrid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Abr 2022)

La verdad que el tipo es odioso, ni siquiera Aznar era tan odiado por la gente.


----------



## Saturno (16 Abr 2022)

Y los votantes de la PISOE que?


----------



## javac (16 Abr 2022)

Los únicos que ponen presidentes en espana es la UE y el bce. 
Todo lo demás políticos españoles para decidir vacaciones escolares 

El senor Sánchez está ya amortizado


----------



## El gostoso (16 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


>



Sweet remembers


----------



## JB12 (17 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Abascal.
> Seguro que es Abascal el que lo sustituye.



Ojalá, entonces el hundimiento sería ya el definitivo!!!


----------



## Felson (17 Abr 2022)

Sí, así es. Tiene preparada la mortaja, para todos nosotros. Tiene preparada una mortaja para todos, menos para él.


----------



## capitan anchoa (17 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> La verdad que el tipo es odioso, ni siquiera Aznar era tan odiado por la gente.



El nivel de crispación social que había durante el gobierno de Aznar no llega ni de lejos al que hay ahora, con Pedro Sánchez, España funcionaba y la política era vista como algo "complicado" de gente "letrada". La gente joven tenía cash, había trabajo aunque hubiera precaridad y en resumen, se podía vivir. Pero lo de ahora atraviesa todos los límites imaginables.

Y agarrarse, que como bien dice el refranero popular... "otro vendrá que bueno me hará", como llegue Feijoó puede que hasta nos acordemos de lo bueno que era Pedro Sánchez, que no caiga en el olvido que era una persona a favor de las medidas sanitarias más liberticidas que se podían imaginar. Confinamientos domiciliarios, vacunaciones obligatorias, pasaporte COVID hasta para cagar, lo repito de nuevo, otro vendrá y bueno me hará. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## TedKord (17 Abr 2022)

Supongo que lo sustituirá Feijoo, otra basura progre con lo que la charocracia y la moronegrada continuarán aseguradas.


----------



## Decipher (17 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>



Esgrime buenos argumentos el señor, no le falta razón.


----------



## myles (17 Abr 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Los globalistas eligieron a Tucán, pero la eliminación de Casado indica que han girado hacia el narco gallego. Posiblemente sea una coalición de ambos.



Sera un hijoputista no les queda otra, de ahí sino les sale bien conflicto civil.


----------



## V. R. N (17 Abr 2022)

Como dice un sabio  :
- "el problema de México son los mexicanos". 
El problema de España, son los españoles. 
Con un país de borregos palurdos que repiten a una todo lo que dicen en la tele no se puede hacer nada.... Y aunque les falte trabajo, comida y educación siempre echarán la culpa a Amancio Ortega o a Franco. 
En un estado fallido como es este haría falta un milagro. Y..... ya se sabe que también han acabado con la fe cristiana.


----------



## PolloMax (17 Abr 2022)

Pero que tontos sois, llegará la derecha para llenar la hucha para que a posterior vuelva a ponerse al mando la izquierda para volver a robarosla, y asi sucesivamente... los unicos que perdeis sois los remeros siempre.


----------



## Nefersen (17 Abr 2022)

Estando de acuerdo en el análisis de su gestión, yo no lo doy por muerto tan pronto. 
Si el PSOE queda por encima del PP, -lo que podría perfectamente ocurrir, dado que Vox sube y Podemos baja-, le toca a Pedro intentar la investidura. Y con el Narco, puede intentar un "gobierno de salvación nacional" que excluya a "los populistas y extremistas". O sea, gran coalición pero con él de Presidente, recogiendo algunas propuestas del Narco.


----------



## BudSpencer (17 Abr 2022)

Pedro Sánchez es un presidente lamentable, su gestión es desastrosa, sin embargo los medios de comunicación lo apoyan y lo mantienen en el poder con su propaganda. ¿Por qué?

Porque *los oligarcas tienen pánico a VOX*. El punto central es la inmigración masiva de tercermundistas como mano de obra esclava. Si VOX corta esta práctica aberrante los oligarcas se verían obligados a subir los sueldos de forma general y perderían enormes cantidades de dinero.


----------



## Chuchus (17 Abr 2022)

juster dijo:


> * Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
> *El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas.
> ...



Mi voto lo tiene para que sufrais más, hijos de puta, que lo tenéis merecido por ser tan malnacidos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Abr 2022)

@juster es un comemierda de Vox.


----------



## Taxis. (17 Abr 2022)

Nunca un gobernante ha hecho tanto daño a España.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (17 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez es un presidente lamentable, su gestión es desastrosa, sin embargo los medios de comunicación lo apoyan y lo mantienen en el poder con su propaganda. ¿Por qué?
> 
> Porque *los oligarcas tienen pánico a VOX*. El punto central es la inmigración masiva de tercermundistas como mano de obra esclava. Si VOX corta esta práctica aberrante los oligarcas se verían obligados a subir los sueldos de forma general y perderían enormes cantidades de dinero.




VOX no va a arreglar nada. Ningún partido ni nadie va a solucionar una mierda tomando las soluciones que es necesario tomar.
Parece mentira que la gente no entienda algo tan simple, dado el carácter que tenemos los españoles de no querer saber nada de nada ni nadie.

La cuestión es que el Estado se tiene que gestionar como una empresa: si no hay dinero, no se gasta dinero. No se tira de deuda ad infinitum.
Porque si aparece alguien dispuestos a coger el toro por los cuernos, en cuanto nos corte un poco el grifo lo vamos a crucificar. Aunque nos estuviese salvando el culo.

Llegará el día que nos van a cortar el grifo y empezarán los recortes a sangre fría. 
El tema de la inmigración va a solucionarse solo: paguiteros, ratas y demás morralla son los primeros en abandonar el barco.

Los españoles somos así.


A nuestra empresa la subcontratan para gestionar sociedades (cuando ya están hechas polvo) y es INCREÍBLE lo hija de la grandísima puta que es la gente y la frialdad con la que quema dinero de los demás. Así haya socios al borde de la pobreza pagando religiosamente.
Ayer, sin ir más lejos, un hijo de la gran puta gerente que ha dejado una sociedad de más de 20 años sin un puto duro, cobrando él en B, me decía que les facturamos mucho. En cuanto les cobramos prácticamente lo mismo que él, sin formación y en B, pero nosotros con el IVA.
Lo que pasa que el cerdo quiere continuar con su tajada en B, y las cuentas pagando x2 los gastos de gestión no salen.
Y eso me lo soltaba a mí, a la cara, que tengo parte en ella.
Así con todas.

Si en pequeñas empresas/cooperativas/asociaciones/etc pasa esto, no quiero ni pensar lo que se hará con un chorro "infinito" de pasta que "no es de nadie" como el dinero del Estado.


En otros hilos se hablaba de que si no parece que haya crisis, a tenor por los bares o no sé qué.
En los pagos estamos viendo que no es así. Que la gente no tiene un puto duro, vive al día. Y prefiere quemar la liquidez en la semana santa, endeudarse para el resto, y luego ya veremos. Dios proveerá.


----------



## ddeltonin (17 Abr 2022)

Dejaos de historias, .. EL PEOR.., como si ZP no dejó el listón bien alto.

Y no será el ultimo, por seguro que habrá otro PEDRO SANCHEZ en menos de diez años gobernando en España.


----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Abr 2022)

a ver si se mueren tambien todes les de su maldito gobierno.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Abr 2022)

Deberíais ya ir haciendo un ejercicio de análisis de los presidentes que ha ido teniendo el Gobierno español después del Almirante Carrero Blanco.

- Carlos Arias Navarro: responsable por dejación de funciones de la muerte de su antecesor.
- Adolfo Suárez. Se jactaba de no haber leído un libro después de aprobar las oposiciones. Los discursos se los escribía Fernando Ónega.
- Felipe González: Fue al congreso de Suresnes escoltado por dos agentes del Ministerio de defensa. Es multimillonario, sin que se sepa de dónde viene. Los carteles del PSOE en 1982 llevaban el pie de imprenta del SDF alemán.
- José María Aznar. Casó a su hija en unas condiciones en las que nadie sospechó que se las llevaba todas, porque eso no sale de un jornal. Su nombre, con el de su yerno están en los papeles de Gislaine.
- Zapatero, implicado en un asunto con una mina de oro, en negocios con los soles y viviendo la vida loca sin que se justifique de dónde. Se habla incluso de problemas legales en USA.
- Rajoy. Un completo indigente intelectual. Es un puto meme en sí mismo. Lo del Prestige lo gestionó él. A partir de ahí, todo. Su padre era juez, por lo visto hizo la vista gorda en lo de Redondela y en pago le colocaron a los hijos. No daba para más. El día de su propia moción de censura estaba en el bar de al lado, chupando, con dos cojones.
- Sánchez. Está donde está en pago a sus actuaciones durante la guerra de los Balcanes. Allí jamó mierda a paladas y le prometieron que en el momento en que hubiera una oportunidad le darían un puesto cojonudo en España como paso previo a uno bueno de verdad fuera de España.

Los presidentes no son elegidos, son seleccionados. 

Cuando se le acabe el turno al PSOE (un turno productivo de unos 7-8 años y un turno extractivo de otros 7-8 años en el que ahora estamos) le toca a Feijoo. ¿Y qué tiene de malo Feijoo?

Es un hombre campechano. Amigo de sus amigos. Sea lo que sea a lo que se dediquen sus amigos.


----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Porque *los oligarcas tienen pánico a VOX*. El punto central es la inmigración masiva de tercermundistas como mano de obra esclava. Si VOX corta esta práctica aberrante los oligarcas se verían obligados a subir los sueldos de forma general y perderían enormes cantidades de dinero.




no lo van a hacer


----------



## Taxis. (17 Abr 2022)

Menuda tropa...


----------



## chusto (17 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>



El mayor intelectual de la derecha hahahaha


----------



## 917 (17 Abr 2022)

"Los muertos que vos matais, gozan de buena salud"

(Don Juan Tenorio. José Zorrilla).


----------



## Palpatine (17 Abr 2022)

Es curioso que ninguno se plantea el desmantelamiento del estado autonomico


----------



## Sievert (17 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> De mi parte puedes decirle a tu familiar que es GILIPOLLAS, así, en mayúsculas.



Sí, si se lo he dicho, y no veas como se pone, JO JO JO JO.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (17 Abr 2022)

tal y como lo pusieron lo quitaran


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tal y como lo pusieron lo quitaran



Y pondrán a otro títere que siga con el plan.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Abr 2022)

juster dijo:


> * Pedro Sánchez ya tiene preparada la mortaja *
> *El sanchismo ha sido el mayor fracaso político de España desde la Guerra Civil y su gestión al frente del poder la mas nefasta desde los tiempos del felón rey Fernando VII. Está dejando España laminada, como si los caballos de Atila y de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis hubieran cabalgado cien veces sobre el suelo español.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez ya esta desahuciado hasta por los globalistas mundiales y los poderes en las sombras que le colocaron en la cumbre, que han terminado por descartarle como futuro dirigente de España. Sánchez es ya un fracasado, irrecuperable para la política en España, al que le preparan ya la mortaja y un retiro lejano, donde su presencia, después de haber destrozado su nación, no produzca vómitos y revueltas.
> ...



Lo propio de la derechita hispana; ni palabra de quiénes pusieron a Sánchez ahí y de lo cómo manejarán a la izquierda cuando la derecha gane las elecciones

Estas estupideces dicen mucho:









Una alianza anglo-Ibérica para salvar a Occidente


Los anglosajones están perdiendo la hegemonía mundial y no paran de retroceder ante el empuje de los chinos, los rusos y sus aliados. El mundo se ha dividido nuevamente en dos grandes bloques: por una parte el viejo Occidente, con sus raíces humanísticas y judeo-cristianas, su democracia y cult...




www.votoenblanco.com





Que se contradice con esto:









Anglosajones contra España


El odio de los anglosajones hacia todo lo español ha sido una constante en la historia mundial desde la Edad Media. Inglaterra ha liderado la hostilidad, pero Estados Unidos tomó el relevo y creó su nación despojando a España de sus tierras. Más de la mitad del territorio estadounidense actual ha...




www.votoenblanco.com













Rusia ha sido derrotada en Ucrania


Ocurra lo que ocurra en adelante, Rusia ha sido ya derrotada en Ucrania. Su derrota ha sido política, económica, militar y también moral. La matanza de civiles descubierta en la ciudad de Bucha ha representado el martillazo que profundiza la derrota. A pesar de que Rusia hace esfuerzos por...




www.votoenblanco.com


----------



## Catalinius (17 Abr 2022)

Pero con mogollón de pasta robada a los españoles en sueldos, dietas y vitalíceos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Deberíais ya ir haciendo un ejercicio de análisis de los presidentes que ha ido teniendo el Gobierno español después del Almirante Carrero Blanco.
> 
> - Carlos Arias Navarro: responsable por dejación de funciones de la muerte de su antecesor.
> - Adolfo Suárez. Se jactaba de no haber leído un libro después de aprobar las oposiciones. Los discursos se los escribía Fernando Ónega.
> ...




Buen post.


----------

